

Ask HN? is there anything like Pixel Winch for the PC - taivare


======
frankydp
[https://github.com/andrijac/ruler](https://github.com/andrijac/ruler)
[http://www.bayden.com/mezer/](http://www.bayden.com/mezer/)

